# Food supplement



## Dartania (Sep 22, 2005)

Does anybody powder coat crickets in calcium or any other supplement before feeding it to mantids, any luck, does it work. Could it be bad for them?


----------



## DMJ (Sep 22, 2005)

From what I know nobody does it and see no need to.


----------



## infinity (Sep 22, 2005)

Yeah but it seems that most gut loads have a part of powdered milk anyway so it would appear to be a waste of time


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2005)

No need to. I feed my crickets leafy greens and other veggies.


----------

